
Early tech investor says Bitcoin will be bigger than the internet - mrfusion
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/23/early-tech-investor-says-bitcoin-will-be-bigger-than-the-internet.html?__source=yahoo%7Cfinance%7Cheadline%7Cstory%7C&par=yahoo&yptr=yahoo
======
breitling
> In five years you are going to try to go buy coffee with fiat currency and
> they are going to laugh at you because you're not using crypto

There isn't a version of a universe where I can imagine this happening so
quickly. If he truly believes this will be the case, then he must be living in
some echo chamber.

